# Why don't scissors work the same with either hand?



## Karen G (Aug 23, 2007)

I was attempting to cut a paper wristband off which was on my right hand. I'm right handed and tried to use the scissors with my left hand. They wouldn't cut.  Holding the scissors at the exact same level, same position, and trying to cut some paper with my right hand, the scissors cut perfectly. But switching hands & keeping scissors in same position, the scissors won't cut paper.

My husband didn't believe it, but when he tried it, it did the same thing.  Try it and see what happens.  Why???


----------



## JoeMid (Aug 23, 2007)

Karen G said:


> I was attempting to cut a paper wristband off which was on my right hand. I'm right handed and tried to use the scissors with my left hand. They wouldn't cut.  Holding the scissors at the exact same level, same position, and trying to cut some paper with my right hand, the scissors cut perfectly. But switching hands & keeping scissors in same position, the scissors won't cut paper.
> 
> My husband didn't believe it, but when he tried it, it did the same thing.  Try it and see what happens.  Why???


Has to do with the lateral pressure exerted by your hand.  Scissors are right and left handed and are designed/molded.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm left handed and use left handed scissors, when I can find them.  Some scissors have a kind of slanted blade which is why you can't use them in either hand.  We do have some scissors that have a "straight" blade (if that makes sense) and I find I can use those with my left hand.


----------



## MILOIOWA (Aug 23, 2007)

I thought that was common knowledge? I remember in school some kids who were left handed had to buy "left-handed scissors". I don't understand it-maybe something to the effect that when held and squeezed with your right hand, you are exerting an amount of pressure in such a manner that you don't realize it. And without really concentrating this particular type of pressure cannot be duplicated with the left hand simply because of the "mechanics" of the "squeeze" LOL! Am I making any sense?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm left-handed, I hold the scissors in my left-hand, and I can't use left-haded scissors!!!

I've used RH scissors in my LH for so many years, starting as a toddler, that has become the "natural" way for me.  The only time I notice I'm using RH scissors is when my hand chafes because the handle isn't molded to the contours of a left-hand.


----------



## Keitht (Aug 23, 2007)

When standard scissors are used in the right hand the pressure applied by the fingers pushes the blades together.  When held in the left hand the blades tend to be forced apart which is why they don't cut as well.  I would guess that it's less of a problem with good quality scissors as they will have less slack at the pivot.


----------



## twinglez (Aug 23, 2007)

*Fiskars!*

Fiskars brand work with both L/R hands they are the best.


----------



## wackymother (Aug 23, 2007)

Now can we discuss can openers? One of my DDs is left-handed and is completely unable to use a manual can opener. When she uses it, somehow the can opener cuts BELOW the rim of the can and the whole top comes off rim and all, leaving a jagged edge. 

We have tried and tried to teach her to use a regular manual can opener as if she were right-handed--I mean, it's just turning the handle, isn't it?--but with zero success. We don't want to get an electric can opener because, geez, we only open about two cans a month, and we have hardly any counter space and no outlets. 

How about left-handed can openers? Do they work? Does anyone know any stores that carry them? (Not online, I would like to see it before I buy it...I know one of Amazon's sellers has them.)


----------



## Luanne (Aug 23, 2007)

wackymother said:


> Now can we discuss can openers? One of my DDs is left-handed and is completely unable to use a manual can opener. When she uses it, somehow the can opener cuts BELOW the rim of the can and the whole top comes off rim and all, leaving a jagged edge.
> 
> We have tried and tried to teach her to use a regular manual can opener as if she were right-handed--I mean, it's just turning the handle, isn't it?--but with zero success. We don't want to get an electric can opener because, geez, we only open about two cans a month, and we have hardly any counter space and no outlets.
> 
> How about left-handed can openers? Do they work? Does anyone know any stores that carry them? (Not online, I would like to see it before I buy it...I know one of Amazon's sellers has them.)



As a left-hander who has had to learn to adapt in a right-handed world, I'm really not sure why your dd is having such a problem with the can opener.  My biggest gripe with kitchen utensils are the one sided ladles and my new Gevalia coffee pot with the water resevoir on the right.  

Oh yeah, try teaching your right handed children how to tie their shoes....:hysterical:


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 23, 2007)

wackymother said:


> How about left-handed can openers? Do they work? Does anyone know any stores that carry them? (Not online, I would like to see it before I buy it...I know one of Amazon's sellers has them.)




Not sure of what's in retail stores. but this website seems fun:  http://www.lefthandzone.com/site/684713/product/K4A

Dave


----------



## Kay H (Aug 23, 2007)

MY DH is left handed and can cut with the same scissors with either hand.  He just trained himself.  He can do more things right handed than I can do left handed.  It is a right handed world and we just take it for granted.:ignore:


----------



## Luanne (Aug 23, 2007)

Kay H said:


> MY DH is left handed and can cut with the same scissors with either hand.  He just trained himself.  He can do more things right handed than I can do left handed.  It is a right handed world and we just take it for granted.:ignore:




School desks, the ones that have kind of a "half desk" on the RIGHT side.  Those drove me nuts as well!!!!  Oh yikes, you've gotten me on a rant now.  There used to be a left handed store in San Francisco.  I actually never bought anything there though.  My mom bought me some left handed tweezers from there years ago.  They were great, until I lost them. :annoyed:


----------

